
Google Chrome is officially killing Flash starting next month - kempbellt
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/08/09/google-chrome-flash/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29
======
ck2
The irony is that many videos on youtube are locked down with rtmpe which will
only play with flash and not html5

